# Bhyve Linux guests: Could not enable RealTimeClock event



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 10, 2020)

They always show this error:

ACPI Error: Could not enable RealTimeClock event (20180810/evxfevnt-184)

But apart from that, they worked fine.


----------

